# Regarding Heavy Rocks



## nagukush

Hi Friends,

Hope all is great !

Friends, just wanted to know how much weight of Rocks can the base glass of a tank hold. My tank is made of 12mm glass and the base is also the normal 12mm Glass (not tempered glass) - Can I keep heavy rocks on the base (placed on a styrofoam sheet) ?

I collected these Huge rocks today and I think they must be 50 Kgs each !!! I want to use them to hide the PVC pipe behind, but I'm really worried if the heavy rocks can crack the base.

Kindly guide me if I may keep them or is it risky and dangerous ?
Kindly advice...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## AaronT

Putting the styrofoam base underneath is probably a good idea. The heavy rocks should be okay and the foam will keep any points of the rock from breaking the bottom pane of glass. Many people in our club put egg crate on the bottom of the tanks before adding the substrate for this very reason. It helps to distribute the weight of the rocks evenly along the bottom glass.


----------



## orlando

This is pretty cool


----------



## MrSanders

well as if that video does not tell ya! haha i can let you know i have both a 55gal and 75gal all glass aquariums that i placed a sheet of 3/4 styro foam on the bottom layer and then placed about 150lbs of rock in the 75 gal. and a good 200-250lbs in the 55. They are both holding strong!  The main idea when putt rock on glass is that you want to distribute the pressure over as large of an area as you can. If you focus it all into a small 1cm squared area because the pointy part of a rock is pressing directly on the glass its probably going to break with no issue at all. Add something to relive any pressure points like that and distribute it over a large area and you will be fine.


----------



## TAB

I've taken a grinder to live rock to make it flat on the bottum, depending on the kind of stone that may be a option. if its something like granite...forget about that.


----------



## armedbiggiet

I know it can handle alot of rocks cause Mr. Amano always use alot in his works... but I have to say that video is like watching the Friday the 13th.


----------



## marrow

The African cichlid reef people I know always use the plastic egg crate (on the inside of the aquarium) to protect against rock fall and distribute the weight.


----------



## JERP

You substrate will distribute the weight of the rocks considerably. The only time I've ever heard of rocks braking the tank is when they are dropped or fall over against the side. I've known more fish that have broken tanks than rocks...


----------



## ghengis

I have an 18gal that I just rescaped, using a couple reasonably large rocks. I just sat the rocks on the glass an poured the substrate around. I have been worried about the wisdom of that idea and the fragility of the glass...until watching that video!! OMG, I never knew aquarium glass was that strong... Excuse me, I just gotta go stand in my tank


----------



## vancat

where does one get "plastic egg crate"?


----------



## TAB

Local comm'l light stroes, plastic shops. Some time the big box stores carry it.


----------



## vancat

tanks!


----------



## modster

TAB said:


> Local comm'l light stroes, plastic shops. Some time the big box stores carry it.


I think it's called light diffuser.


----------



## Diana K

"egg crate" is a lighting thing. A grid of plastic that is indeed used to diffuse light, for example in a florescent fixture. I have seen it occasionally at Home Depot (it comes and goes). I have also seen it at Tap Plastic. A lighting store should have it.


----------



## MrSanders

If your unable to find the egg create home Depo sells a sort of insulating foam, it comes in a pack with 4 sheets, they are almost perfect size to fit into the bottom of a 55 gallon and are around 3/4 of an inch thick. these have worked great for me in my tanks.


----------

